# Verzauberungskunst 341+



## Smoke89 (14. April 2008)

hiho hab dämlich mal meine Verzauberungskunst gelevelt. Die ist nun auf 341 und ich weiß echt nicht mehr mit welchen Rezepten ich das BILLIG leveln kann. Hab zwar noch ein hellrotes Rezept was mir aber zu teuer ist. 
Ich weiß Verz und Billig passt nicht zusammen will aber so billig wie möglich nun auf 375 kommen


----------



## FERT (17. April 2008)

9 skillpunkte noch so iwie orgern
die letzten 25 bekmmste mit dieser komischen sphäre (2 voids) = 1pkt 
~1000g
und das ist billig für diese 25 punkte :E


----------



## Sapphola (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

hier erstmal die Übersicht: http://wow.buffed.de/page/51/rezepte?prof=333


Würde dir erstmal empfehlen, *überragendes Zauberöl* herzustellen, was mE vom Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor her ganz gut ist, selbst wenn es schon gelb oder grün wird. Die Formel gibt's bei Madame Rubin in Shat (unteres Viertel). Außerdem *Handschuhe - Erhebliche Stärke*. 
Einfach alles, was beliebt ist und dir noch Skillpunkte bringt (selbst wenn's grün ist) im Channel anpreisen und gegen Mats machen, ohne eine Spende zu verlangen. Braucht man zwar etwas Geduld für und dauert etwas länger, aber für die Sphären (die eh für'n Ar*** sind) massig Gold zu verprassen, find ich nicht sinnvoll. 

Mit steigendem Skill solltest du dann gucken, gezielt Ruf zu farmen für die Formeln oder versuchen, an eine Highskill-Formel zu kommen. 

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß,
Sapphola


----------



## grempf (18. April 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> die letzten 25 bekmmste mit dieser komischen sphäre (2 voids) = 1pkt
> ~1000g
> und das ist billig für diese 25 punkte :E



Die Formel hat 1 Tag cooldown wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ich würd sobald es geht anfangen Ringe zu verzaubern (also die eigenen). Kostet auch recht wenig und ist schnell erledigt.


----------



## Toyuki (18. April 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> Die Formel hat 1 Tag cooldown wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Ich würd sobald es geht anfangen Ringe zu verzaubern (also die eigenen). Kostet auch recht wenig und ist schnell erledigt.



2Tage 

ab 36x würde ich 15def auf brust machen fand ich relativ günstig (4eternium erz 4 palna und ne bissel staub)


----------



## GobliN (5. Mai 2008)

Einfach in der - hoffentlich vorhandenen - Gilde bescheidsagen.
Die regeln das normalerweise schnell. Kommen so mit ihrem Twinks usw. vorbei.

Hatte Verzauberung in einer Nacht (von 22 bis 02 Uhr) Von 0 auf 375 (incl. Todesminen runs und paar Matsspenden <250!)

Gesamtpreis ca. 1000 Gold.


----------



## angrydope (5. Mai 2008)

@ goblin: extrem offtopic

@ TE: habs gestern noch gemach, ab 340 immer das Zauberöl nehmen (es sei denn, du kannst eine verzauberung verkaufen), bei 350 kurz die neue rute basteln (gibt auch einen skillpunkt), danach weiter mit dem öl bis 360

hier jetzt 2x deine ringe verzaubern => 362

ab hier ist es mist, preise alles im /2 an und hoffe darauf, dass einer etwas möchte (waffe heilung,  handschuhe heilung etc. pp)

Bei dem Öl macht man auf meinem server pro öl ~1-2g gewinn, also skillen+gewinne = optimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beste


----------



## NightCreat (15. Juni 2008)

gibt noch ne billige möglichkeit brust - abhärtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist bei mir in kara gedropt sind glaube ich 4große planar und 10arkaner staub ist recht billig und bei skill 354 noch orange


----------

